# Polygonum 'Sao Paulo' Flowering



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thought of sharing this here... I didn't notice until last night when doing my weekly water change...










And you'll see the other stem on the back left is also starting to flower!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats! This was my first flower starting about a month ago -- you'll find those tips will get a nice red color submerged (but you can barely see it in this pic):










Submerged it never opened for me and I ended up hacking it back with a trim by accident :/

Emersed it does not seem to open up much... 









Are these of any help differentiating Polygonum sp. 'from Sao Paulo' and P. 'Kawagoeanum'? Cavan?

Anyone got pics of flowering Poly 'K'?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice picture Wet... I checked my sao paulo last night and it still not opening... I guess it will not open submersed like you said ... Anyways, the other sao paulo stem I mentioned has flowered too ...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, this is my P. kawag. The flowers seem to open up very briefly for a few hours at best.










Annnnd a close up:









Before opening up they look like rice-krispies.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

khanzer22 -- I just realized that I might have bought P. 'Sao Paulo' from you a couple months ago  Thanks for such great plants in that package! 

I wonder if it will open if the flower eventually reaches the surface, like Blyxa japonica does?

Also thanks for the great detailed pictures, Zapins. Your detailed shots look different than my flowers in person. But maybe that's just different stages of development?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Could be different stages, but by different what do you mean?

My photos are also of P. kawag not sao paolo.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Z,

I've never seen any of my stuff look like pics 1 or 3 at any point in a month. I never saw the Rice Krispies stage but have seen small open flowers in less detail with my eyes than your shots.

I am untrained and need to reread Kasselmann's flowering chapter (2?) for better explanation (maybe tonight?), but I mean that your Poly "K" flowers look slightly different than my Poly "Sao Paulo" and I wonder if that helps differentiate the two at all or if that's just different conditions/development/etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The flowers, the ocrea (the sheaths around the nodes) and a lot of other things are what determines what is what. Good descriptions and a botanical dictionary always help.

I'm told that many of these are now included in _Persicaria_, as _Polygonum_ was more or less composed of a bunch of species that didn't really belong together (wastebasket taxon). Hopefully, we'll have species names of several very soon. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you, Cavan!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just want to share an update with my flowering Sao Paulo (submersed)...



















You'll noticed on the 2nd pic there are 1-2 stems more (or whatever you call it) showing up in that one particular stem... It's a bummer that this is as closer as my HD video cam can go doing macro shots but it still looks awesome, there's the flower! Idk if it's going to open more but we'll see... Will update again


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------

